# Are there any silent install switches for NVCleanstall?



## Coldblackice (Oct 24, 2020)

I'm wondering if there are any install switches for NVCleanstall, particularly a silent/quiet/nomsgbox type switches? It'd be great if there were, as I like to script software installs for core tools I depend on for any/every system I use, such as NVCleanstall.


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 24, 2020)

Nothing exists at this time.

Any requests?


----------



## Coldblackice (Oct 29, 2020)

W1zzard said:


> Nothing exists at this time.
> 
> Any requests?


A silent install switch would be great. This would enable easy automation of installs on fresh/reformatted systems, similar to switches that many other installers have (e.g., /S, /norestart, /verbose). But personally I'm most interested in a silent-install switch, to do a complete install of NVCleanstall in the background without any user input needed.


----------



## Luckz (Nov 12, 2020)

Coldblackice said:


> A silent install switch would be great. This would enable easy automation of installs on fresh/reformatted systems, similar to switches that many other installers have (e.g., /S, /norestart, /verbose). But personally I'm most interested in a silent-install switch, to do a complete install of NVCleanstall in the background without any user input needed.


Curious, what's the particular advantage to having it installed? I just run the exe from a folder and don't see what could be improved about that.
If it's updates, unless the update method in NVCleanstall is particularly excellent (in-place exe replacement and not running the installer again), getting it via scoop ( https://scoop.sh/ ) might be the more reasonable method, also in regard to scripting it.


----------



## W1zzard (Nov 12, 2020)

I'm usually not the install person either for such small utilities, but I found myself using Windows Key + type NVCleanstall fairly often when I wanted to update the driver, so I made installation on the system a feature


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 26, 2020)

This will be added in next release.

Simply use /install to launch the integrated installer.

You may also use more parameters from here: http://unattended.sourceforge.net/InnoSetup_Switches_ExitCodes.html

The add desktop icon task is named "DesktopIcon", the automatic driver check is "DriverUpdateCheck"

for example: _/install /tasks="DesktopIcon" /silent_ or _/install /tasks="DesktopIcon,DriverUpdateCheck" /silent_


----------



## kamild_ (Mar 21, 2022)

Hello, TPU! Sorry for digging out an old thread, but it seems fitting to continue the topic here.

Looks like there is hardly any demand for automating NVCleanstall, that's a little surprising to me considering how such a tool would be used mostly by power users...

Just how the OP said, being able to have NVCleanstall install NVidia drivers the way I want them on a fresh installation of Windows without any user input would be great, as I was looking for a way to do that for my personal Windows deployment script. The switches described above seem to be broken I presume, since trying to use them results in Windows 11 showing the "This app can't run on your PC" message, even when running the command prompt as admin. Despite that, having more control over the installation process using the launch parameters would be great - just like within the GUI:
- being able to decide whether to download and NVCleanstall drivers, use local installer for NVCleanstallation or create a portable NVCleanstaller
- being able to choose which components to install and which advanced settings to enable (perhaps read the values off of a .cfg file?)
would IMO be a great addition to the program.


----------

